# New Kind of Spam - Please Report It!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There's a lot of people joining UK-M at the moment with the intention of trying to spam threads.

What's happening is that people are paying foreign call centre type 'search engine promotion' companies to join up make a whole series of posts to appear genuine and then start slipping in spam links.

Things to look out for:

1. A newbie poster who makes frequent 1-line replies that often aren't that coherent in relation to the topic

2. Poor English

3. Posts, or qutoed posts which have had links added

I'd appreciate your help in reporting these people so that they can be banned and we keep the board free or [email protected]

If you think a post looks suspicious - even if it isn't obviously spam - please still report it.

Thank you to everyone who has reported posts so far..

L


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wot wong wif my Engrish?


----------

